# Brew Shops To Serve All Grain Brewers In Adelaide



## Brewster (18/6/10)

Can anyone please help I need new suppliers the places I used to go to are no longer around im from the North east suburbs. Iv tryed the brew maker but im not happy with him so I need new places to purchase my supplies.

Cheers
Brewster


----------



## np1962 (18/6/10)

Brewster said:


> Can anyone please help I need new suppliers the places I used to go to are no longer around im from the North east suburbs. Iv tryed the brew maker but im not happy with him so I need new places to purchase my supplies.
> 
> Cheers
> Brewster


The only real option for all grain supplies at the moment is Beerbelly in Pooraka if you are wanting to visit an actual premises, otherwise online shopping at Craftbrewer is the way to go IMHO. 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

NigeP62 said:


> The only real option for all grain supplies at the moment is Beerbelly in Pooraka if you are wanting to visit an actual premises, otherwise online shopping at Craftbrewer is the way to go IMHO.
> Cheers
> Nige



Thanks again Niga Where at Pooraka is beerbelly Mate coz im alway over that way.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/6/10)

From their website.



> Our Location?
> 4/12 McGowan Street
> Pooraka
> South Australia 5095
> ...


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

Thanks for that your a legend


----------



## Nevalicious (18/6/10)

Yep, brewmaker can be not so helpful i'm afraid... doesn't seem to want to help much at all... Online option mentioned above is good, cannot speak for beer belly, although right near me... h34r:


----------



## levin_ae92 (18/6/10)

+1 for beerbelly! Only shop I go to, and it's a 45 min drive from home  but Wayne and Amanda are very helpful and if you join up to the AMB forum they host regular meetings at the shop


----------



## Hatchy (18/6/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> +1 for beerbelly! Only shop I go to, and it's a 45 min drive from home  but Wayne and Amanda are very helpful and if you join up to the AMB forum they host regular meetings at the shop



Half hour drive for me, I drive past 2 home brew shops to get to beerbelly.


----------



## Nevalicious (18/6/10)

Brilliant! Do they serve extract brewers like me, ie LDME in bulk?

I've been past whilst driving around for work, but wasn't sure whether I had located an actual brew shop. Sorta... No frontage..?


----------



## Brewster (18/6/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> +1 for beerbelly! Only shop I go to, and it's a 45 min drive from home  but Wayne and Amanda are very helpful and if you join up to the AMB forum they host regular meetings at the shop



Is Wayne and Amanda from BeerBelly and what is the AMB forum im not up with the lingo sorry.


----------



## avaneyk (18/6/10)

Brewster said:


> Is Wayne and Amanda from BeerBelly and what is the AMB forum im not up with the lingo sorry.



Yep - Wayne and Amanda run BeerBelly. AMB is Adelaide Mash Brewers.

I've been shopping with Beerbelly for about a year now - very happy.

I've used craftbrewer for a few things - good service as well but everything has to be shipped further so I only tend to buy stuff that Beerbelly doesn't stock.


----------



## dicko (18/6/10)

I think Tom Schmidt has closed his shop! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## levin_ae92 (19/6/10)

dicko said:


> I think Tom Schmidt has closed his shop! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers



yep no more jovial monk, which was convenient for me but I wasn't much of a fan of Tom or his interestig pricing schemes


----------



## Brewster (19/6/10)

Thanks Guys for your input very much Appreciated :super: 

Cheers 
Brewster


----------

